# Cleavage



## bczoom

Cleavage is like the sun. 

You can only glance at it for a second.

But if you wear dark sunglasses, you can look much longer.


----------



## pirate_girl

.. and we busty women can still tell when you're looking.


----------



## Leni

Yep.  We sure can.


----------



## Doc

And we think we are sneaky.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> .. and we busty women can still tell when you're looking.



Flared nostrils are the giveaway. That and an increased respiration rate.

Some cleavage is known to make men go pale as the blood supply mysteriously is commanded to leave our faces.

We cannot hide it can we?


----------



## tiredretired

As my Dad used to say, _"If it wasn't meant to be looked at, then don't leave it out in the open for the world to see".  
_
That always summed it up for me.


----------



## bczoom

Anyone else find it odd that I posted a thread on cleavage and the first two to hop into the thread were women? 

If I saw a thread titled "hairy chest" or "men's balls" or something, I wouldn't even open it. 

Just saying.


----------



## pirate_girl

bczoom said:


> Anyone else find it odd that I posted a thread on cleavage and the first two to hop into the thread were women?
> 
> If I saw a thread titled "hairy chest" or "men's balls" or something, I wouldn't even open it.
> 
> Just saying.



I thought that's WHY you posted it.. just sayin'...


----------



## MrLiberty

I thought a picture might help.  You know what they say a picture is worth a 1000 words........


----------



## waybomb

Now that's a nice good morning


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## MrLiberty

Thank you to whoever downsized my pic.


----------



## jimbo

pirate_girl said:


> .. and we busty women can still tell when you're looking.



Perhaps.  If you and Leni would post photos, I'll give them my usual in depth research.


----------



## Doc

MrLiberty said:


> Thank you to whoever downsized my pic.


No Prob  Your Welcome!     Thank you for the pic.


----------



## pirate_girl

jimbo said:


> Perhaps.  If you and Leni would post photos, I'll give them my usual in depth research.



How's this?

Wait for it...


----------



## Av8r3400

Double cleveage.  That's a goodun'.


----------



## MrLiberty

I know that those of us who are on the elderly side have short attention spans, so i thought I would post another pic so we know what we are talking about.......


----------



## pirate_girl

Cleavage






Almost cleavage






Cleaverage






Ain't that clever?


----------



## Danang Sailor

The old geology student in me finds it necessary to say this:

"Lollie, you and Leni are both prime examples of the word *spathic*!!  Decidedly so!"


----------



## pirate_girl

spathic!!
I'll have to remember that next time.

"why sir, what are you gawking at? the fact that you find my terrain spathic?" 
hehe!


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> spathic!!
> I'll have to remember that next time.
> 
> "why sir, what are you gawking at? the fact that you find my terrain spathic?"
> hehe!


Indeed.   And I have ample evidence of that fact!


----------



## Doc

Saw this and thought of this thread ...


----------



## Rinso68




----------



## Angelface

Uh.....



lol.. lots of skin in this thread...


----------



## MrLiberty

Why don't we have a national cleavage day?


----------



## zekeusa

Well as least their kids won't go hungry.....


----------



## EastTexFrank

zekeusa said:


> Well as least their kids won't go hungry.....



Nope.

I always said that when I died I wanted to be reincarnated as Dolly Parton's tape measure.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Angelface said:


> Uh.....
> 
> 
> 
> lol.. lots of skin in this thread...


Well ... yes.  The thread is titled Cleavage after all.

definition - cleavage: noun
"the area between a woman's breasts, especially when revealed by a low-cut neckline"


----------



## Angelface

Danang Sailor said:


> Well ... yes.  The thread is titled Cleavage after all.
> 
> definition - cleavage: noun
> "the area between a woman's breasts, especially when revealed by a low-cut neckline"



Well yes.. and it looks like everyone is doing their part to define that. Lol


----------



## MrLiberty

Angelface said:


> Well yes.. and it looks like everyone is doing their part to define that. Lol




We Try


----------



## 300 H and H

Angelface said:


> Well yes.. and it looks like everyone is doing their part to define that. Lol






Cleavage is responsible for many "woody's".   

As we age this is not as common as it was when we were younger. 

But still an issue when we do...  

Of course you should know this about men in general. 

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Angelface

300 H and H said:


> Cleavage is responsible for many "woody's".
> 
> As we age this is not as common as it was when we were younger.
> 
> But still an issue when we do...
> 
> Of course you should know this about men in general.
> 
> Regards, Kirk




Bahaha.. of course! Lol hopefully these pictures help those not so common moments.


----------



## 300 H and H

Angelface said:


> Bahaha.. of course! Lol hopefully these pictures help those not so common moments.



Or some one with cleavage to help us out. 

Regards, Kirk


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

300 H and H said:


> Or some one with cleavage to help us out.
> 
> Regards, Kirk



Who didn't know THAT was coming


----------



## 300 H and H




----------



## Ironman

Ooh! I have a picture to share with the group!


----------



## Angelface

This never happened.. 





It could be worse... 



but... im just gonna change now out of that shirt and put on a comfy sweater on to keep me.. well warmer...




Because being warmer reminds me of summer.. and soaking in the sun kinda like this...





Sometimes it gets so hot outside that you want to wear nothing at all and end up.......

























wishing it was winter.


----------



## pirate_girl

Angelface said:


> This never happened..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could be worse...
> 
> 
> 
> but... im just gonna change now out of that shirt and put on a comfy sweater on to keep me.. well warmer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because being warmer reminds me of summer.. and soaking in the sun kinda like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes it gets so hot outside that you want to wear nothing at all and end up.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wishing it was winter.



Watch it there girl, some forum decency police is gonna jump on you for doing that.

Looking good, and quite shapely!


----------



## Angelface

pirate_girl said:


> Watch it there girl, some forum decency police is gonna jump on you for doing that.
> 
> Looking good, and quite shapely!






 I already feel sooo ashamed!!  hah


----------



## pirate_girl

Angelface said:


> I already feel sooo ashamed!!  hah


Why?
You didn't show anything that wouldn't been seen out and about in public or on a beach.


----------



## pirate_girl

Take it from me.. keep your nude boobs to yourself on social places.
It'll come back to haunt you one day.


----------



## Angelface

pirate_girl said:


> Why?
> You didn't show anything that wouldn't been seen out and about in public or on a beach.



You have a point...


----------



## pirate_girl

Angelface said:


> You have a point...


----------



## Danang Sailor

Angelface said:


> This never happened..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could be worse...
> 
> 
> 
> but... im just gonna change now out of that shirt and put on a comfy sweater on to keep me.. well warmer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because being warmer reminds me of summer.. and soaking in the sun kinda like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes it gets so hot outside that you want to wear nothing at all and end up.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wishing it was winter.


Lookin' *good*, Angel!  Posting that could be considered a public service - it will help Old Poots (like me) stay warm
this winter.



Angelface said:


> I already feel sooo ashamed!!  hah


Don't.  Obviously strangers have seen all that, so why not your friends.  And you *do* have friends here, you know.


----------



## Angelface

Danang Sailor said:


> Lookin' *good*, Angel!  Posting that could be considered a public service - it will help Old Poots (like me) stay warm
> this winter.
> 
> Don't.  Obviously strangers have seen all that, so why not your friends.  And you *do* have friends here, you know.



Lol well im glad I can do my part.  In the meantime I'll just sit here and wait for that forum decency police to come bust me.. haha


----------



## Danang Sailor

Angelface said:


> Lol well im glad I can do my part.  In the meantime I'll just sit here and wait for that forum decency police to come bust me.. haha


Don't forget to eat, drink, sleep (etc.) until they get there!  And we now have evidence that you're already ... _busted_.


----------



## Angelface

Danang Sailor said:


> Don't forget to eat, drink, sleep (etc.) until they get there!  And we now have evidence that you're already ... _busted_.



 Does this mean the e-cuffs come out now?


----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## Doc

I remember ...it never happened but  .....

Woo Hoo our resident ladies take the bull by the horns.


----------



## MrLiberty

Angelface said:


> This never happened..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could be worse...
> 
> 
> 
> but... im just gonna change now out of that shirt and put on a comfy sweater on to keep me.. well warmer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because being warmer reminds me of summer.. and soaking in the sun kinda like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes it gets so hot outside that you want to wear nothing at all and end up.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wishing it was winter.




Why did this song just pop into my head?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xm3qnh1sck&spfreload=10"]Rosie & the Originals - Angel Baby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Angelface

MrLiberty said:


> Why did this song just pop into my head?
> 
> Rosie & the Originals - Angel Baby - YouTube



Lmao haha!


----------

